# I Met A Guy Who Had This Cycle Truck !



## Jaypem (Feb 18, 2016)

So, my next stop was to take a look at a Cycle Truck.

I won't be surprised if there are some folks here who've seen this bike before...I guess it's been in the Bay Area for awhile, so maybe there are some opinions on where it came from originally, if it is indeed truly a Ford bike from some local plant, etc...(any thoughts on that would be appreciated)

Anyway, I wasn't  sure what to expect, the guy I bought from ( great guy !) assured me that it was original paint but the CL pics didn't really convince me...
Once we pulled it out of the car, I knew it was a done deal !

So, the questions I have for you all is the usual stuff...What's the year and what's it need ??
I know the neck, bars, grips and pedals are not OG, but I'm thinking the seat may be ?
And how about the basket ?
The flashlight and bracket look like they may have been with this bike awhile, possible Ford plant accessory ?
The rest all looks right to me, and actually I'm not in any hurry to change out the incorrect stuff. It rides great and will be great for toting the beer for the Sunday ride !


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## REC (Feb 18, 2016)

You got a nice one. The serial number will help to determine the year, and will be found on the left rear dropout (where the rear wheel bolts on).
 It looks like a late 50s model, but the number will tell the tale.

REC


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 18, 2016)

Oops ! Only pic I left out...


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 18, 2016)

It looks like a '53 number, but seller seemed to feel that it was late 50's as well...?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2016)

I like it, tons of potential for sure. Did they come with that little lucky seven sprocket?


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 18, 2016)

might be a 57 sn
Lee


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2016)

Repeated serial number 1953 and 1957, so you'll need to do some work figuring out what the actual year was.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 18, 2016)

J... The 1946 serial number guy is also a Cycle Truck guy. He's talking to you above: REC. Good Score; but, the seat and the pup ARE recent additions. Those pin stripes are probably OG. Nice Schwinn Cycle Truck!


----------



## REC (Feb 18, 2016)

Based on the s/n and some parts that are present, I'm going with Feb of '57. NICE!
I have a '57 also -
Mine is also a "B" numbered one. It is a little earlier than yours at 65116.
Yours is a CT2 based on the brace nut on the top bar. Would be neat to find the larger basket and brace for it.
REC


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

Is the ND hub shell zinc? 
...and the axle washer is inside out


----------



## REC (Feb 18, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> I like it, tons of potential for sure. Did they come with that little lucky seven sprocket?




 Yes, the small sprocket was normal.
REC


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 18, 2016)

REC said:


> Yes, the small sprocket was normal.
> REC



was a large basket cycle truck,the bolt on the top bar was for the brace. nice score!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2016)

REC said:


> Yes, the small sprocket was normal.
> REC



Thanks Roland. Still learning on these cycle trucks.


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh man, I'm in for it now...hate to even ask, who's got a Large basket for me..?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2016)

Hardware wise, it looks a little messed with, but original paint wise it looks outstanding!
You almost never see Cycletrucks with their original advertising plate intact, and like most advertising, subject matter is everything.
It doesn't get any better than one of the venerable old American companies like Ford Motor Co.
SUPER COOL MAN!
Outfit that gem with the correct hardware, and your all set.
Great find!


----------



## REC (Feb 19, 2016)

Jaypem, I sent you some additional information and photos. Hope it is helpful.
REC


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is the history on this Cycle Truck.

My Father purchased it about 8 years ago.

This bike was sold at the Turlock swap meet a few weeks ago...

When the bicycle was sold; it *was not *presented as a Ford factory original bike.

The Ford Motor Co was added by a local pin stripper. My Dad is into old Fords.

The small basket was on this bike when he purchased it, as was the seat and the incorrect seat bolt.

He changed the handle bars to the wider ones, but still has the original bars that came with it.

The original “Heavy Duty” tires were changed to the new tires that are on there now. The original tires have cracks but are still serviceable. He also added the flash light.

This is an original paint bike and I have been trying to convince him to clean up the rims and softly wax the paint, but he did not want to mess with it…  He believed that it was a 1952…I haven’t researched the serial number and will leave that up to the other experts on here…

I was surprised to find out that it was sold but after reading this thread, it has gone to a good home.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions

Regards


Jerry


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow, I was hoping to get a local response !
That all adds up, the seller did say he picked it up very recently in Turlock but had heard rumors about the bike for a few years .
I'm a little bummed to hear that the sign was added,  although not a huge deal as I'm happy with it and plan to enjoy it, not fuss over it !
We had a super fun town ride yesterday with approximately 50 people on bikes showing up  (only 10-15 vintage bikes, but a great turn out for our small town !) and I rode the new CT with a small BBQ in the basket.
I've got a large basket on the way, along with the correct neck.
REC has really been awesome hooking me up with a part list, many of the items I needed are kicking around my shop, so I  hope to have her restored (sort of...) as soon as next week...

I'll definitely update the post with pics when that happens !


----------



## Sambikeman (Feb 23, 2016)

.............. GREAT SCORE ...........


----------

